# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum > Islamic Forum >  Killing yourself because of hair?

## *charisma*

Asalammu Alaykum. (I like the tittle so I made it )

Actually this Imam told me on the net that I had to puke hair from my private parts and under my arms with a penset (don't know english deifintion), he wanted me to take this thing, and just pull the hair out, instead of shaving it, because when I shave it, there is still some hair left. And seriously, It's very hard to puke out hair, so please explain if hair is suposed to be pulled out, or if shaving is fine, eventhough there is still some hair left.

I've been wondering for a long time, because when I am unclean I can't perform Salah.

JazakAllahu khair.

----------

